# Dreamweaver...



## Stoopid (Nov 16, 2008)

Has anyone on here used Dreamweaver to design their site? I'm in the process of starting my site, and I just wanted some opinions on how those who used Dreamweaver like the outcome of their site. But feel free to add any other suggestions or methods you all used to build your sites. Any help would greatly be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

Dreamweaver is a very, very powerful tool. It allows you to use both an extremely advanced WYSIWYG type design editor as well as a very helpful code editor.

It is recognized as the cream of the crop for web design software. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## Bald Daddy's (Nov 17, 2008)

We used Dreamweaver extensively to design the layout of our site. Remember however, this application is for layout and coding only. You will need to use an application such as Photoshop to create any artwork you would like to add.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

We've used it for our sites. It does a decent job. 

It does tend to put a lot of code into the site, but you can get around a lot of that if you understand stylesheets and CSS. There also is a bit of a learning curve associated with Dreamweaver, but there are also a lot of tutorials out there to help with that.


----------



## gspotstudio (Nov 11, 2008)

Dreamweaver is awesome. Far superior to MS Frontpage. Been using it for years now and the newer versions have so many quick shortcuts I wish were around when I started.


----------



## mannycotora (Apr 23, 2007)

Im currently using dreamweaver to build my site. I have been using dreamweaver for 2 years now and I have yet to take advantage of all the features that it has. It is great program to build websites


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

Dreamweaver is great and there are tons of books and online tutorials for it... 
and tutorials for photoshop as well
Macromedia Dreamweaver Tutorials - Tutorialized
Adobe Photoshop Tutorials - Tutorialized
Dreamweaver Tutorials
CBT Cafe :: Dreamweaver Tutorials
the question is... are you learning Dreamweaver just to make your 1 website or to have a knowledge of how to do your site and others in the future...? I ask because there are templates like wordpress and Joomla that are pre done... you just add your content... pictures and text/shopping cart etc...
WordPress › Blog Tool and Publishing Platform
Joomla Templates, Components and Free Downloads for Joomla CMS - Home


----------



## Stoopid (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm trying out some of the tutorials I found online, trying to see what dreamweaver is capable of...


----------



## Shantiman (Feb 7, 2007)

Our site was done with dreamweaver (still work in progress).

Dope On Cotton - If It's Dope We Put It On Cotton


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

I use it but you really have to know some coding to get your files to work in a wordpress layout or bigcartel theme.


----------

